# Stihl 026 pro bar/chain recommendation



## hawcer (Jan 20, 2012)

I picked up a good used 026 pro that is in need of a new bar and chain. it has a 18" bar with 325/063 chain.

Should I stick with the same set up or go with 3/8" like the rest of my saws. I really prefer the full chisel chains...the lo-pro and the like don't seem to last as long and need sharpened more frequently. I realize I will have to replace the sprocket to match if needed.

This is going to be my "in between" saw....I have a small 011 for limbs and small branches and a 038 super for the bigger stuff. 

I'm not against dropping to a 16" bar on the 026 if it will help a 3/8 chain work better.

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jus2fat (Jan 20, 2012)

Your current set-up is what I have on mine...18" -.325- .063.

I'm well satisfied with it..and wouldn't go to 3/8 chain.

If you do..yeah..I'd go 16" bar....big expense for nothing gained..IMHO..!!

J2F


----------



## asdf4240 (Jan 20, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> Your current set-up is what I have on mine...18" -.325- .063.
> 
> I'm well satisfied with it..and wouldn't go to 3/8 chain.
> 
> ...



I agree with jus2fat. I'm running the same setup as you and it works great. Don't go to 3/8. It's just not worth it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 20, 2012)

.325 and 16" would be ideal, imo. :msp_smile:

Change the rim as well, if it is worn!


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> .325 and 16" would be ideal, imo. :msp_smile:
> 
> Change the rim as well, if it is worn!


But use 50 gauge its lighter so it spins a bit faster.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> But use 50 gauge its lighter so it spins a bit faster.



i didn't think Stihl made a .325 bar on .050 guage? 

i have a 16" bar runnin .325 in .063 guage on my 026 PRO and it works good. BUT, all my other saws run 3/8" in .050 guage so when my chain is dead i'm switching it over so i only have to deal with one chain and all bars will be interchangeable too.

search .325 vs. 3/8 and you will find alot of timed cuts with each chain. it is my opinion that most often 3/8" proves to be a bit faster cutting though i can't explain why. thats what the times show usually anyway.

i can't remember who but there are a few guys on here running 20" bars with 3/8" chain on their 026's and like it. personally i don't think i would without some porting or at least a muffler mod. 

a good friend of mine runs an 18" bar and 3/8" and he cuts every bit as fast as my 16" bar and .325. both wearing full chisel.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.oregonchain.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG
Type stihl in and the bar size look at the chart.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 20, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> search .325 vs. 3/8 and you will find alot of timed cuts with each chain. it is my opinion that most often 3/8" proves to be a bit faster cutting though i can't explain why. thats what the times show usually anyway.
> 
> a good friend of mine runs an 18" bar and 3/8" and he cuts every bit as fast as my 16" bar and .325. both wearing full chisel.



been switching back and forth myself and coming to the same conclusion- thinking partly the chips clear better?? just a guess-


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> been switching back and forth myself and coming to the same conclusion- thinking partly the chips clear better?? just a guess-



I think in pine the 3/8 may cut faster but in hardwood it will slow it down.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> OREGON® Hand Held Chain Saw Replacement Parts
> Type stihl in and the bar size look at the chart.



they don't seem to be offering Stihl bars or chains in .325/.050

but it is cool to see that oregon does. when i found out Stihl didn't make the .325 in .050 i just ASSUMED nobody else did either. well you know all about assumptions... 

thanks for the link.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> they don't seem to be offering Stihl bars or chains in .325/.050
> 
> but it is cool to see that oregon does. when i found out Stihl didn't make the .325 in .050 i just ASSUMED nobody else did either. well you know all about assumptions...
> 
> thanks for the link.



I wasnt sure for a minute there so I had to look.


----------



## hawcer (Jan 21, 2012)

I think I'll give the 3/8" setup a go first....if that ends up not working out, no biggie....I guess I'll have a short bar for the 038 if needed. That way , all my chain, files, etc will be the same for the same.


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 21, 2012)

I was cutting some good sized sugar maple the other day with 2 setups on my 026 pro just for kicks. The first was 16" .325, which is my normal combo. The second was 20" 3/8. I've seen the comments of people going with the combo, and had to see for myself. To my surprise, it cut good even with it buried. It might not be the ideal setup, but it will run 3/8 without issue.


----------



## Steveo_supremo (Jan 21, 2012)

16" 3/8 full chisel will work just fine.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 21, 2012)

i run a 20 inch 3/8 and a oregon light 28 inch bar on my 026 ,i only use a 50cc for trimming branches or lumber myself ,for logs i grab a bigger saw ,i like the reach of the longer bar keeps face out of the limbs


----------



## hawcer (Jan 21, 2012)

ok...I was in the process of giving the 026 a good going through before I head out to get any new bars or chains for it....

first off, the chain oil looked like used motor oil... so black, I'd guess it came from a diesel. No biggie, I dumped it, flushed the tank and refilled with good 'ol Stihl bar oil. It works, so no problems there.

Second...it wouldn't maintain an Idle. So I pulled the carb, made sure nothing was plugged and all was clean...including the air filter. all was well except the idle speed screw was backed way out and it has no "H" mixture screw, wtf?

I reset the idle mix screw to 1 turn out and adjusted the idle speed screw to just crack open the throttle plate. Then I proceeded to reinstall the carb.

It started and idled just high enough to run the chain...some slight adjustments took car of that.

now to test it on some wood...
I had to flip the worn bar over and touch up the chain a bit...so I had something to work with for now.

Third thing... on high speed it loads up a bit,free revving and under a cut, like it is running on the rich side of the spectrum. BTW, who's genius idea was it to have all the exaust on the 026 deflected all over the dog and chain side cover? I've never had a saw puke so much oil out the exhaust...grrr

Since I can't adjust the high side mixture at the carb...I decided to tackle the problem from the other end. After reading countless posts on muffler modding on here...I made the decision to slowly mod the muffler a bit at a time until the saw just clears up on the high end. The best I could do for now until I can get an adjustable carb(wt-194,right?) Then, I might as well finish out the muffler mod after the carb is replaced.
I ended up with a second hole just above the factory muffler hole that is one size under 3/8"...I can't remember what the exact size was at the moment.

It idles perfect, revs smooth and snappy and holds a good rpm at wot without over revving and it doesn't load up anymore.


----------



## jus2fat (Jan 21, 2012)

"cool beans" you got it running decently again..!!

Yep..get a WT-194 carb for it..!!

J2F


----------



## hawcer (Jan 22, 2012)

I know how everyone likes pictures...so I took a quick snapshot while loading up the truck.
Thanks again for all the help on the 026 and previously on the 038.

View attachment 218988
View attachment 218989


Hmmmm.....I seem to be missing something along the lines of a 066 to complete the family,LOL


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 22, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> .325 and 16" would be ideal, imo. :msp_smile:
> 
> Change the rim as well, if it is worn!



My choice of bar and chain as well. Stihl Rollo E and RSC...


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 22, 2012)

That carb you mentioned will serve you well. I picked up a like new MS260, with the fixed (H) carb. With a little work on the exhaust, and a WT-194 (I also had to switch the compensator plate), that saw really came to life.


----------



## hawcer (Jan 22, 2012)

Since the bar on the 026 looked to be never run upside down... for now I replaced the chain with a new .325" RSC. The closest dealer didn't have what I needed in stock...so I'll get around to making a big order for stuff for the 026 and 038 sometime soon. As is, they should get me through a few weeks of cutting. 

I can't complain...the 011 was free over 8 years ago and I finally got around to getting it in working order. I traded a spare shotgun for the 038 super and the 026 was dirt cheap and included the carry case. I think a new case would cost more than I payed for the saw.

They all sure beat the heck out of the Snapper 38cc I had for small around the house stuff,LOL


----------



## eat a peach (Jan 22, 2012)

asdf4240 said:


> I agree with jus2fat. I'm running the same setup as you and it works great. Don't go to 3/8. It's just not worth it.


 same here , my026 and ms 260 both wear 18 and .325 and perform very well. I also run .325 on my ms390 when cutting smaller wood occasionally. I do run 3/8 mostly on it though.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hawcer (Jan 23, 2012)

I did quite a bit of cutting yesterday ...I'm very surprised and impressed with the 026. It's one nasty little saw, I'm glad I added it to the line-up....so is my brother who used it most of the time,LOL.


----------



## hawcer (Jan 23, 2012)

oh yeah....of course the darn hinge on the chainsaw case broke in two when I went to unload it from the truck...anyone had any luck screwing on metal hinges?

Maybe a long strip of "piano" hinge would do?


----------

